# Moving to Dubai in 5 days - to-do check list, thoughts appreciated!



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry for spamming the forums!

I am moving too Dubai in 5 days on Wed 9th - I originally thought it was going to be 13th April but the date just got brought forward and so panicking about getting everything ready, so really just wanted to write an online check list and run it past the experts - you guys - to make sure I haven't forgotten anything! Really appreciate any advice. 

My job is with Emirates for one of their tourist & leisure companies.

I have done the below

Vaccinations 
- Not sure how seriously they check this? I've already got hep b & MMR, getting booster for hep a, diphtheria, tetanus and polio, taking typhoid tablets, had blood test to show I'm immune to chicken pox (my guideline says you need varicella but was told they don't do it here in UK, though I had chicken pox as a child so assume that's ok?)
- only getting these on tues so was told I might feel "fluey" on the flight!

Visa - done everything I need to with my company so all in their hands 

Paperwork 
-bringing 8 copies of passport and degree in colour and b&w
- will get at least 30 passport photos (have 15 so far!)
- bring copies of birth certificate, family docs (just so they go can get flight benefits from Emirates, they are not moving here)
- copies of all paperwork Emirates had me fill in (contract, medical)
- bringing any relevant paperwork fromUK (medical, banking)
- (I have not got my degree attested due to Emirates guideline saying only grade 9 and above need to (I am 7), but have posted on this elsewhere)

Packing 
- bringing 30kg on the flight, get 50kg shipped out there with Emirates, in the process of arranging this with them

Clothing
- have thrown out/stored winter clothes 
- purchased Dubai suitable work clothes to keep me going!
- (don't worry also bought plenty of things to keep me warm in the air con!)

Accommodation
- Get 2-4 weeks in hotel provided by Emirates
- looking online to get an idea of places to live, will set up viewings for weekend of 11th if possible

Money 
- withdrawing all and exchanging here or there

UK things
- changed UK mobile to pay as you go (well got the sim and will call O2 a day or so before I leave as they recommended)
- cancelled/cancelling other subscriptions (thankfully live with my mum so not too many)

That is everything I can think of - please do let me know if you have any suggestions for anything else

Also had some questions
Mobile phones - is it best to bring an unlocked handset and get pay as you go initially? (What docs do you need for PAYG?) will def get contract as soon as I can but to keep me going
Banks - any suggestions on the best ones? My preferences are ones with good internet banking (if any?), as few fees as possible and easy access to branches

Thanks everyone!

Rachel


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

You're way more prepared than I ever was. Sounds like you're good to go. 

- bring the phone... Few people here use contracts...I've used pay-as-you-go since coming here over six years ago. I recommend Etisalat, though Du has gotten much better over the years.
- Bank with whomever your employer uses for payroll. You'll get paid instantly. I use Emirates NBD...their online banking system is pretty good. 

Good luck...and always remember there will be surprises...try not to be surprised by the surprises...just roll with it.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Make sure the background on your passport photos is whiter than a Daz commercial. They get very picky about the slightest hint of anything else. 

Everything at the start is a monumental pain due to the ridiculous amount of official admin required and the hugely inefficient systems used. Be prepared to wait, wait and wait again and to waste lots of time chasing your tail and screaming silently.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Vaccinations - noone checks it (unless EMirates has specific policies)
Photographs - you do know that Dubai has studios 
Mobile - PAYG works perfect. I do prefer DU just because their rates are usually cheaper
Banks - cannot go wrong with Emirates NBD or Mashreq. They are as good or bad like everyone else, but at least have a wider presence


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

rarchy said:


> Hi all,
> -bringing 8 copies of passport and degree in colour and b&w
> - will get at least 30 passport photos (have 15 so far!)















I think you got everything prepared , also you should consider bringing your driving licence if you have one it might help you getting a driving licence here faster .


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone - glad to hear I'm over-prepared! 

Annoyingly I don't have a spare handset and will keep my Uk sim in my current phone, will try to buy a super cheap one tomorrow in UK for the short term. Long term would like new iPhone so wonder if a contract would be better rather tha paying £500 for a phone. Will do comparison but get PAYG for now

And yes I know how frustrating it is out there, I've working in ME a lot over last 5 years and parts of my recruitment process have been a reminder, so just expecting the worst really and maybe it won't be so bad!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

if you have time get your docs attested. Especially qualifications

Use a Attestation Service Bureau. It only takes 3-5 working days.

You'll never know when you'll need it


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Buy a SIM card when you arrive in the terminal - assuming your arrive in T3, the Etisalat and Du desks are on your left as you walk out towards the gauntlet of meeters and greeters.

All you will need is your passport.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

No need to buy a phone in the UK as you can buy stupidly cheap ones here for under £10


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> No need to buy a phone in the UK as you can buy stupidly cheap ones here for under £10


And if you must have a silly expenisve model, buy it in th UK on your next trip back and reclaim the VAT when you leave the country - you will probably have to show them your passport with its Residency Visa in it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> And if you must have a silly expenisve model, buy it in th UK on your next trip back and reclaim the VAT when you leave the country - you will probably have to show them your passport with its Residency Visa in it.


Also don't buy an iPhone here


----------

